# Dump trailers



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Going to buy 14 foot dump trailer. Buying from a local dealer that I've done business with has narrowed my choices to two brands. 

Either a PJ or midsota. Both have good reviews, both good dealers and parts support. 

Any of you own either brand? Even other brand owners, what do you like/dislike about ones you have?


----------



## twinfallsroof (Feb 23, 2017)

I've got a PJ, it's about 5 years old, learned that I don't like spring loaded hinge locks for the doors and that I'd prefer a gravity down instead of power down because the battery died at full tilt on me once


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I have a travalong. It is battery down, but if the battery dies when trailer is in up position, it somehow knows this, and will spit out all the hydraulic fluid to let the deck back down. I'm glad I learned this at the landfill, and not dumping dirt at a clients house.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Not an answer to your question, :laughing: but if you get a dump trailer, definitely get the charging line installed on your truck. It'll save you having the dump die on you.


Delta


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

I carry one of those jump start packs there is enough juice to power down the dump in case needed


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Not an answer to your question, :laughing: but if you get a dump trailer, definitely get the charging line installed on your truck. It'll save you having the dump die on you.
> 
> 
> Delta


I've been thinking the same thing


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Yea don't you have it set to charge the battery when you hook it up to the truck and drive? 

I have seen guys also use jumper cables to a vehicle to operate the dump in a pinch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Dumb question, how many dumps can you get out of a charge?


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I can get 2 if the battery isn't too old, anf load isn't too heavy. My 7x14 usually has 3000 lbs of construction trash in it. I rarely haul dirt any more. 

I keep long enough jumper cables for those desperate times. Would like to hardwire a winch connector to the back bumper, and get the jumper cables that plug into the winch plug. I will probably never get around to it though.

I don't drive far enough to charge battery in transit.


Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

You guys ever think about adding a small solar charger to keep the battery topped off?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Great idea, but both I'm looking at one with built in trickle charger you plug in at night. Plus pickup battery is charging while it's hooked up and running


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Windycity said:


> You guys ever think about adding a small solar charger to keep the battery topped off?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. Think about it all the time. Acting on it seems to never happen.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Lettusbee said:


> Yep. Think about it all the time. Acting on it seems to never happen.




Kinda like how I think about it when the batteries are dead, and forget about it all the other times! lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I have this Diamond C 8x14 deckover. I love this trailer. Both sides flip down, and the back is a 3 way gate. I had my welder add stake pockets to the inside and added (2) 2x10's to the sides giving me a roughly 15 yd capacity (mostly deck debris). When the wood sides are on it doesn't allow the side doors to drop all the way down, but I can also remove them if I want/need the ability.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Here it is with the sides.


----------



## MOC (Mar 14, 2017)

7x12 Cam Superline here, it's perfect for us. Had it about two years and zero issues.


----------



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

I have the PJ. It's 4 years old. Used mostly as a garbage trailer but occasionally for a load of dirt or gravel.
50% of the paint is gone and the rest will follow soon. So it needs to be blasted and painted properly before it's completely rusted.
I've redone the whole swinging gate latch open system already. It came with a spring loaded latch thing that held the gates open at about 225 degrees. I found that real awkward when I had to drive with the doors open because they stuck out so far out the side. Also the latch pins continually bent from the weight of the door when the box is dumped. I cut the entire latch system off so that the doors swing 260 degrees flat against the fender and welded a chain onto the box to hold it open. It works a hunnerd times better than factory. 
The battery charging system from the truck has never worked properly either. But I do have the 120V charger, which is awesome.
The equipment ramps are no picnic to get out of the holders, but they do work in a pinch. I don't often haul my skidsteer in it anyway.
I think next time I'd be tempted to spend the extra 3k and get a Precision or Southland that comes with some more quality.


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

dayexco said:


> Dumb question, how many dumps can you get out of a charge?


5 or 6 with the larger deep cycle battery from costco, 14' big tex powers up, not down


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I've got a 7x12 deck over. It's a cam super line. Sides drop down. Paint job on any trailer seems to be a joke. I think the pj's are powder coated so touching up paint can be a problem on them. I've got dual 2 stage telescoping cylinders. Gravity down. No issues there. It's slow coming down in cold weather. I built up my sides with some welded brackets. It works ok. Going to redo them this year so I can put racks on it though for carrying ladders and staging. I've never had my battery die, but haven't done many back to back dumping cycles. I just have a straight tailgate which is a little slow to open but straight forward. No ramps


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

Bull Trout said:


> 5 or 6 with the larger deep cycle battery from costco, 14' big tex powers up, not down


don't know why I cant edit, but two or three on basically the same trailer and battery that powers up and down


----------

